# Gulf Oil Spill



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is a website of people coming together to share ideas of what the average citizen can do to help. Practically, it's probably more helpful for people who are right there (or who can/want to travel), but anyone can add their ideas. The stated mission is:
1. Be a central repository for resources that anyone can use to build their own recovery tools, harvest oil, and maintain their living while bettering the situation.
2. Establish a way that oil that is recovered from the BP Spill can be resold back to BP, thus incentivizing innovation.

http://www.gulfclean.org/


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

Before I spend all sorts of time with my good friend Google, does anyone know what, besides gas, can I not buy to that would support BP? We don't buy gas anyway because we have no vehicle but I'm really interested in what else I can avoid buying.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

There is this information, but that's coming straight from the horse's mouth so I don't know if there are other products we should be avoiding.


----------

